# Galaxy Nexus 2 Spec guessing



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Lets start a new topic about a phone that should come out 2013-2014.
*reply with your reasonable specs and other features.*

*Here are my specs:*​
*2 ghz dual core processor*​*2gb of RAM
12 MP Camera
2 or 4 MP Front Facing Camera
2160 mAh battery
4.65" Super Amoled Plus Display
SD card slot*​*LTE connectivity
Jellybean 4.1
Beats Audio
already unlocked bootloader
truly a developer phone*​*Global phone
should google go back to htc or Samsung you decide.

that should be enough to be called the phone of year!*​


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

You'll see a quadcore not dual core moving forward.And I vote Htc. Frankly samsung sucks.unless you like a phone that feels like a $20 tracfone in your hand. No nexus device should ever be generic plastic with an awful radio.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## piratebot (Jan 12, 2012)

frankly htc sucks. ics with sense looks like eclair and froyo with sense. what a joke. beats audio what a scam. my galaxy nexus feels nothing like a 20$ tracfone you dumbshit. as tech gets better it should get smaller and lighter. who wants to carry a chunk of cast iron around? and the radios are just fine. coming from a droid 1 and droid 2 i have no complaints about signal quality. the dB are nearly the same. battery life on my samsung as compare to my motorolas and my buddys thunderbolt, funny story... the nexus kills both. but i can see you really know your shit coming from an overhyped and way delayed bionic.


----------



## piratebot (Jan 12, 2012)

also 12 mp camera? lol, megapixels do nothing for quality on a camera phone after 5mp unless your blowing pictures up to be movie poster sized.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

In all honesty... 2013 or 2014 is a bit inaccurate on the date. With the way technology moves... I would suspect 6 months to 1 year.
i have a feeling that google will stick with samsung, but it would be nice if they went with HTC if and only if they did away with sense for once.


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

I personally hope it could be built by HTC. I mean a phone with their build quality would be awesome with Motorola radios and a Samsung AMOLED screen. Get rid of the capacitive buttons to make more room for the screen like my G-Nex. Awesome specs should be...

4.65" Super AMOLED HD+ screen
Quad-Core Exynos (don't know the numbers lol)
2gb RAM
32gb built in w/ expandable memory
8mp Rear Camera W/Xenon flash, 2mp front Camera
HDMI Out
3000mAh Battery
NFC
8mm thin

Would be awesome of they could do all this. Chances are they won't tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

If you're wondering the Droid 4 and bionic on GB both blew away samsungs galaxy nexus in benchmark tests. Just saying.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

piratebot said:


> also 12 mp camera? lol, megapixels do nothing for quality on a camera phone after 5mp unless your blowing pictures up to be movie poster sized.


LOL! Let me take a picture on my Bolt, and we will compare it to your Nexus's POS camera.

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> LOL! Let me take a picture on my Bolt, and we will compare it to your Nexus's POS camera.
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Hey Nick i can remember not too long ago you were ready to jump ship when you were "almost" offered a Nexus but was denied so you had to get a replacement TB. lemme tell you my camera on this Nexus i ended up getting after we talked has a very good camera i would say just as good as my sold TB i left behind.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

youngpettyboi said:


> I personally hope it could be built by HTC. I mean a phone with their build quality would be awesome with Motorola radios and a Samsung AMOLED screen. Get rid of the capacitive buttons to make more room for the screen like my G-Nex. Awesome specs should be...
> 
> 4.65" Super AMOLED HD+ screen
> Quad-Core Exynos (don't know the numbers lol)
> ...


3000 mAh battery + 8mm thin = impossible...


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> 3000 mAh battery + 8mm thin = impossible...


Droid RAZR Maxx...POSSIBLE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh that is true...
but instead of making it have a huge battery, maybe try to make the os use the battery more efficiently.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

i just want a 8mp camera. my thunderbolt camrea was awesome compared to this 5mp camera. i know nothing really happens after 5 but idk man this camera on the gn sucks compared to my tbolt


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> i just want a 8mp camera. my thunderbolt camrea was awesome compared to this 5mp camera. i know nothing really happens after 5 but idk man this camera on the gn sucks compared to my tbolt


Exactly, I have the incredible 2 with an 8 mp camera and it is amazing


----------

